# Tren vs. Deca



## bubbagump (Mar 20, 2013)

With the same calorie intake and training program, which will build the most lean muscle?  I always hear that Deca is the best for building size and Tren is good for lean bulking but in the end, which will produce the most muscle? What about strength gains between the two?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 20, 2013)

Tren tren tren, deca is overrated.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 20, 2013)

In my opinion Tren is the superior compound to pretty much everything out there.  GH might give it a run for it's money but I'll take the tren.  Deca will probably put more size on you but your physique will be much, much better with tren.  My strength does through the roof while on tren and I get veins like crazy.  Plus it's the only compound you can get away with cheating on the diet a bit and not really notice..   Not that Spongy or you diet guru's will support this but I still love you all.. =P~


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2013)

If tren builds lean muscle does that mean deca builds fat muscle?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 20, 2013)

idk what a lean diet would do on a deca cycle.... must guys eat everything they see while on deca for mass.  

if lean mass is your goal tes/tren....done deal.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 20, 2013)

as a mass (not lean or fat, just mass) builder I like deca...tren is then great to lean out while preserving that mass...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

Agree with  Piro. Deca for pure mass / bulk, Tren for cutting / lean mass.


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 20, 2013)

I ran 300mg Test and 600mg tren and felt full and massive, every day! I think, if your eating a lot of junk, deca can help you, look a little sloppy and feel sluggish.
Deca, makes me, have to come up for air, after tying one shoe.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate Deca/Npp

I love Tren.

Tren is more androgenic and anabolic so theoretically you can bulk better on tren.

Food. I am working with a Nutritionist for the first time in my life. I was close on a lot of macros and calories but not close enough to kick it up a notch.

Run the one you like, and eat a diet based on your desired weight (incrementally) and grow young grasshopper.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 20, 2013)

Tren drops fat so good that it makes the scale not go up-this is why tren is considered for recomp..

Deca=more water retention

They both are great for bulking, tren just melts fat off and deca holds more water


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 20, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Tren drops fat so good that it makes the scale not go up-this is why tren is considered for recomp..
> 
> Deca=more water retention
> 
> They both are great for bulking, tren just melts fat off and deca holds more water



you hit it on the head here.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 20, 2013)

Its tren, tren will make you look bigger lets put it that way.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 21, 2013)

you can easily lean out on Deca as well though...  It's all about diet when you're leaning.  Deca is a great compound and I feel like this thread hasn't done it it's justice.  Deca is wonderful and as a matter of fact my first 3 cycles ever were Test and deca and I grew a shit ton and lost plenty of bf during that span.  Deca is awesome as well.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 21, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> you can easily lean out on Deca as well though...  It's all about diet when you're leaning.  Deca is a great compound and I feel like this thread hasn't done it it's justice.  Deca is wonderful and as a matter of fact my first 3 cycles ever were Test and deca and I grew a shit ton and lost plenty of bf during that span.  Deca is awesome as well.



This^ you can cut or bulk on ANY compound. PERIOD. You can cut on deca, bulk on deca. same for tren. Same for test only cycles. Same for fucking drol. It's all in your diet. Personally I can't stomach much food on tren. Deca I eat like a horse. Some people can eat just fine on tren and bulk. I have ghrp-6 for this next tren run. The good thing about tren is you can be on a cal deficiency and eat like shit and still put on muscle and cut fat. I'm not saying you should do this, but tren is fucking amazing.


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 21, 2013)

I got shredded on test and deca. Its all about your diet.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 21, 2013)

Like everyone said its your diet that determines if you cut or bulk.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 21, 2013)

We all know diet determines the direction of any change in body composition, but the OP said "With the same calorie intake and training program" so holding these constant what do you guys think? 

I have never ran either so my opinion is all hearsay. I think most will agree that on a calorie deficit Tren will put on more lbs of muscle, leaving the real question will Tren put on more muscle than Deca on a calorie surplus? People say Deca is better for bulking but when you subtract out the fat and water gained while running a calorie surplus will the actual muscle gains be more or less than Tren?


----------



## PFM (Mar 21, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> I got shredded on test and deca. Its all about your diet.



X's 2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 25, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> We all know diet determines the direction of any change in body composition, but the OP said "With the same calorie intake and training program" so holding these constant what do you guys think?
> 
> I have never ran either so my opinion is all hearsay. I think most will agree that on a calorie deficit Tren will put on more lbs of muscle, leaving the real question will Tren put on more muscle than Deca on a calorie surplus? People say Deca is better for bulking but when you subtract out the fat and water gained while running a calorie surplus will the actual muscle gains be more or less than Tren?



I already said it:

Deca=wet
Tren=dry gains

That water retention gives the illusion of deca being the better mass builder

Honestly run deca and tren with test and enjoy that shit

Most have never tried deca and tren at the same time (and test) and just repeat "dont do two 19-nors"..im horny as hell on deca and tren and makin great gains


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 4, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I already said it:
> 
> Deca=wet
> Tren=dry gains
> ...



Thanks Hulk.  Thats what I was looking for.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 4, 2013)

I have tried tren ace twice, i will never run tren again. Me and tren mixing are a bad combo. Leaned out and got shredded, almost did a body recomp, my aggressiveness and intensity were crazy.

I love nadrolone on the other hand. you can lift the same muscle group twice a week and still not be sore. I love NPP over deca, lot leaner with less bloat. 

I personally gain more and get stronger on nandrolone


----------



## cokezero (Apr 11, 2013)

im on my first tren ace cycle. Im on week 5 @ 80 mgs ed and I dont see any difference in the two. (as far as gains go) Now my aggression has gotten a little out of control but if I had to pick one I would say deca is better for me. I'm not sure if tren e is any different than tren ace so I will try it next, but as of now I pick deca over tren ace. by the way I'm running 300mgs test c with it. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Azog (Apr 11, 2013)

Tren is fucking incredible. My scale weight only went up about 5lbs over 12 weeks, but I got to 8% or less bf while constantly adding calories and lean mass. Unfortunately, it makes me a giant asshole. So, you guys can horde all the tren. 

Someone mentioned lack of muscle soreness on deca...I could have worked out each body part 7 days a week while on tren. I felt immortal. Never got sore. Now, during PCT...my mortality has returned and it sucks fucking ass.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 11, 2013)

Azog said:


> Tren is fucking incredible. My scale weight only went up about 5lbs over 12 weeks, but I got to 8% or less bf while constantly adding calories and lean mass. Unfortunately, it makes me a giant asshole. So, you guys can horde all the tren.
> 
> Someone mentioned lack of muscle soreness on deca...I could have worked out each body part 7 days a week while on tren. I felt immortal. Never got sore. Now, during PCT...my mortality has returned and it sucks fucking ass.





Lol..... isn't it funny how people down us for running steroids all the time. They have no idea of what we go though and what we put ourself through. We train twice as hard, we put needles in us everyday, we eat like its our final meal on death row, and if nothing else just the pure pain we put ourself through going through PCT.. That alone is a roller coaster ride most couldn't handle. Nothing worse than going from benching 405 to 285 in about 3 weeks. that kills my self esteem. My favorite "anyone can look like that on steroids!" I tell them I will buy them and you run then. see where you end up in 10 weeks you freaking idiot!!!!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Apr 11, 2013)

I had way more results and less sides with deca than with tren. Don't get me wrong tren did wonders for me but deca did more and didnt mess me up


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 12, 2013)

From what I have seen with guys I've trained with, Tren is usually favored by just about anyone that ISN'T a "hardgainer, ecto,. fast metabolisim".    The hardgainers almost always add and keep more scale weight with deca because they are eating WAY above maintenance.   If you're still gaining from test/deca cycles, save the Tren for later.

The way I look at it:

  If diet is more important than the choice of AAS, then why not go with a steroid that keeps you hungry?


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 12, 2013)

samcooke said:


> From what I have seen with guys I've trained with, Tren is usually favored by just about anyone that ISN'T a "hardgainer, ecto,. fast metabolisim".    The hardgainers almost always add and keep more scale weight with deca because they are eating WAY above maintenance.   If you're still gaining from test/deca cycles, save the Tren for later.
> 
> The way I look at it:
> 
> If diet is more important than the choice of AAS, then why not go with a steroid that keeps you hungry?



Because if you're trying to lean out you dont necessarily want to be hungry all the time..


----------

